# If you would like



## artimedoros49

Hello,

I would like to say politely:
*If you would like to write* to me, my address is XXX

I’m not sure about how to put this in Czech. I have some difficulty with the tenses in this type of sentence. 

So far, I’ve got : _Když bude_š _chtít psát_, ... (which sounds a bit abrupt to me)
Or:  _Kdybys chtěla psát, ..._ Is this correct?

Thank you


----------



## Hrdlodus

Kdybys mi chtěla napsat, má adresa je XXX. (Jde o ženu a tykáme si. = She is a woman and we are friends.)


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you, Hrdlodus


----------



## triti

Budeš - li mít chuť mi napsat pár řádek, zde je má adresa
If you feel like writing me a few lines, here is my address


----------



## triti

Means to give some kind of support, giving you motivation ...dodává vám hoši silu, aby byla vůle jít dál...
možná?


----------

